# Missions Conference 2013



## Marrow Man (Sep 24, 2013)

We are perhaps a little late in getting this all put together, but Midlane Park ARP Church will be hosting a Missions Conference that will run from October 25-27. The speaker will be Ali M., a former missionary to Pakistan, who currently works with our denomination's ministry that seeks to reach M*sl*ms with the gospel.

The format will be as follows:

Friday, October 25, 7 pm – “I am the Bread of Life” (John 6:35, 48-51)
Saturday, October, 26, 9 am and 10:30 am – “I am the Good Shepherd” (John 10:1-4) and “I am the Way, the Truth, and the Life” (John 14:1-6)
Sunday, October 27, 11 am – “I am the Light of the World” (a sermon on John 7:35-8:12)

Bonus: During the Sunday school hour (10 am) on October 27, Ali will explore ways to enhance our relationships with M*sl*m people through knowledge of greetings and sensitivity to culture, customs, and traditions.

If you would like more detailed information, feel free to message me.


----------

